# Mark Hunt vs. Mike Tyson



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

sorry about the numerous mark hunt threads but.. 
this fight is a possibility for pride.


who do you think will win??


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I dunno what kind of shape Tyson is as of late. But if anyone in the world is able to KO Mark Hunt it is probably Mike Tyson. Back in his Prime Tyson was a beast with records for most first round KOs and so many were within just seconds. And thats with boxing gloves who knows what kind of damage he could do with MMA gloves on. 

Mark Hunt is showing some definite improvement in MMA skill as of late. He was actually going for a decent looking Kumora against Fedor. So I would have to go with Hunt in this fight, he has got more experience with MMA rules. This fight would definetly be a standup war.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

If they were to fight, I think it would be a boxing match. I pick Tyson for either boxing or mma. He's striking is awesome and if it were mma, you do not want to stand up with Tyson and then I think Hunt would have a hard time taking Tyson down. So, yeah.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

if it was MMA rules at least Mark would be able to use low kicks. I'm not sure if Tyson would know how to check them(most boxers don't) and wouldn't be able to plant his feet as well to throw the big punches and possibly his legs would just plain give out on him. of course this is assuming Mark dosn't get knocked out to quickly.

If it was a straight boxing match i wouldn't give Hunt very good odds of winning


----------



## Oceania Fighter (Dec 31, 2006)

loller90278 said:


> sorry about the numerous mark hunt threads but..
> this fight is a possibility for pride.
> 
> 
> who do you think will win??


man all the above just crack me up :cheeky4: :cheeky4: MARK HUNT would take TYSON down like a girl .. TYSON is a has been man ... Under MMA rules, HUNT would take only one round to knock out TYSON, and HUNT wouldnt even need to take tyson to the mat ... if this was a boxing match ... hunt would smash him again ... man, this is a NO BRAINER :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

In a boxing match I do not think there is a MMA fighter alive today who can stand up to tyson. Granted he was just arrested on Drug charges so who knows how messed up he is right now.. but if he is clean and in good shape which last time I saw anything on him was a few months ago and he still looked massive... He would hurt people.. 

Now under MMA rules as long as some fighter does not want to proove he is a bad ass and try trading punches with tyson even an average fighter should be able to take tyson down as long as they can avoid getting hit by Tysons power shot. Which a frustrated tyson, which he will be shortly after sevral low kicks, will just try to unlaod with, which would just make tyson more succeptable to the low kick and other moves but more dangerous if the punch does land.. 

And as for this happeneing part of tysons deal from what was talked about early on was that his fights would be modified MMA rules. I have not seen or heard what they are but my guess is grappling would be thrown out the window. possibly low kicks. which would even things greatly in tysons favor. so right now most of this stuff is just speculation until something is made offical.


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

miiiiiiiiiike!!! i missed you.

i dont know if the picture shows up here but..heres the link 
MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Guys, it's 2007. Hunt would destroy him.


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

Tyson = Jail pretty soon. I doubt there will be any fights. DUI + Cocaine


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Guys, it's 2007. Hunt would destroy him.


You took the words right out of my mind. An early 90s Tyson would kill Hunt in stand-up. That Tyson is long gone however. He is but a shadow of his former self while Hunt gets better every day.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Has everyone forgot about how in Tyson's last two fights hes been knocked out by nobodys? Mike Tyson is absolutly nothing these days. He's nowhere near a shell of his former self. Hunt would KO him easily.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Mike Tyson would lose without question, he is nothing like he used to be.


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

Hunt, hands down.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

When I replied I was thinking prime Tyson and not current Tyson. Current Tyson I think Hunt would win MMA and possibly win in a boxing match. But probably not. Erh... All this Mark Hunt stuff gets me confused.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

As much as I hate to say it (Some of my favorite memories growing up are watching Tyson fights on HBO with my dad) Tyson is through and has been for a long time.

He has been on this exhibition tour, and has been unable to knock out even the horrible competition they are throwing at him. He is so fat that he wears a shirt in the ring, and some of his next matches could include: a woman, and 60 year old Tom Jones (that's right, the singer). There is an article about it in Ring magazine this month. 

So yeah, Hunt would just destroy him, unless Tyson landed a lucky punch flush within the first 30 seconds or so.

Edit: Plus as somebody mentioned, he was busted last month for drunk driving and was found with an undisclosed amount of coke in his car, so he will probably be doing a little time pretty soon considering his priors.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Everytime I go to bash Mike Tyson I ask myself where I would be today if it wasnt for Mike Tyson's Punch Out. So Im gonna go out on a limb here and say Iron Mike.


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

I agree with those on the 2nd page...Tyson of today is nothing. He's not even a very good journeyman Boxer anymore. Hunt will wimp his butt.

The only thing intriguing is would Tyson bite his ear off and get disqualfied in 2 Sports for it..


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Their are some mma fighters with some huge ears that would create quite an enticing target for him.


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

Wise said:


> Their are some mma fighters with some huge ears that would create quite an enticing target for him.


Indeed  

At least it would make ESPN


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Wise said:


> Their are some mma fighters with some huge ears that would create quite an enticing target for him.


I wonder if Mikey likes cauliflower?


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

unless tyson says **** this shit and just moves to japan and takes a pride contract.


----------



## DrVanNostrand (Sep 27, 2006)

hypothetically, mike would get worked by mark...i doubt the fight would go beyond the first 10...then i imagine mike getting all frustrated and headbutt mark,or something erratic like that...maybe thats why he went to mma, he prefers cauliflower...

dont get me wrong, i am a mike fan, but for him to be a fraction of how good he was back then, it would take A LOT of training and conditioning...i think he can still be decent, but i dont think he has the devotion anymore...he went from a champ to just a squirrel trying to get a nut in the only game he knows how to play...


----------



## neo19dude (Jan 10, 2007)

i would be to afraid of tyson having a nervuous break down killing someone. but i love mikes fighting, and if he's half of what he use to be, he can probly win. but just don't let mark start dictating the pase of the fight.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

neo19dude said:


> i would be to afraid of tyson having a nervuous break down killing someone. but i love mikes fighting, and if he's half of what he use to be, he can probly win. but just don't let mark start dictating the pase of the fight.


If Mike is half of what he used tobe, he wouldnt last 45 seconds in the ring with Hunt. I am far from being a Hunt nuthugger, but this is just ridiculous.


----------

